# Elche Aspe



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi, anyone know what the town Aspe is like it is about 15mins drive from Elche, also is there an Institute in Aspe?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

agua642 said:


> Hi, anyone know what the town Aspe is like it is about 15mins drive from Elche, also is there an Institute in Aspe?


I don't know Aspe at all, but a quick google.es tells me that there is more than one instituto (as in secondary school) there


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Thanks, I'll check them both out & see what info I can get on Aspe, ive looked on Town hall site, only it's nice to get on the ground info also.


----------

